# Humidity ruins my hair!



## honeychild (May 20, 2006)

Ok ever since the hotter weather has arrived, my hair has been getting frizzy and going curly after straightning!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how I could keep my hair straight all day without it goign curly or wavy on me! Thanks


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 20, 2006)

Wash your hair at night and go to bed with it as wet as possible. In the morning blow dry your hair completely dry with the nozzle pointing down the hair shaft to the floor. It should be good this way. Also, it helps if you put some gel in the hair before drying it. Gel specifically made for high humidity. I like the one from Herbal Essence. This has worked for me for years and I used to live in the middle of humidity central. Hope that helps.


----------



## honeychild (May 20, 2006)

ok thank you very much, I also straighten my hair and was wondering if there is a good spray or method to keep it straight since my hair is naturally thick/wavy.. thanks


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 20, 2006)

I find that the less product and styling you actually use/do is best. But if you insist on product, Herbal Essence makes a great one is a reddish squeeze tube. It's made esspecially for high humidity. It's the rainforest flower collection. Sorry, but the name completely escaped my mind.


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2006)

The Key to poker straight hair: Get the cuticle of the hair as flat as you can at every stage. 

Start in the shower. Ditch the store-bought shampoos, as mentioned they are full of silicones/waxes, when there's a build up this on the hair shaft the heat from straighteners can't penetrate the hair cuticle as much as it should, thus unable to give the best result. 

Choose shampoos & conditioners created for straightening like Tigi Control Freak products. They leave the hair in a condition where it's more pliable and any styling you do will take easier. Days when you don't plan to straighten your hair use a deep-conditioning treatment (say, at least once a week), or else your hair will become brittle & resemble straw -- definately not giving you a glossy straight finish! 

Thirdly, after blotting the majority of water out of your hair (don't brutally rub the hair because it ruffles the cuticles up), use a small amount of straightening balm (not too much, don't want the hair to look dank!) 


Then blow dry hair in sections. And i mean PROPERLY blow dry, not blast the hair about in all directions... Watch how your hairdresser works next time you're in there. 

Starting at the back (you might need some assistance the first few times), take a large round bristle brush (pref natural hair as it glides flat against the cuticle), and 'pull' quite firmly on the hair, gliding the hairdryer down the hairshaft with a concentrater nozzle (flatter the better). Use that technique all over in sections, make sure it is fully dry. 


If you've done a good job with the blow-dry, half your work is already done. 


Now heat up your straighteners, ensuring they're as hot as your hair can withstand (less heat for chemically processed hair remember!) section the hair again. 

Starting at the back, grab some hairspray, spray down the section of hair, working quickly, comb through to distribute evenly, then run the straighteners down it. 

Depending on the type of hairspray you used you'll be left with a sort of crisp hardened effect. You can either comb it through, brush it out, or leave as it is, depending on the look you want to achieve, but providing you've run the straighteners down the hair in an even, straight, consistant way, you should now be left with a poker straight section of hair which falls into sectional pieces, and shouldn't get effected by humid conditions. This is the Hairdressing technique called 'Blades' of pin-straight hair. 

Good luck!


Dunno if this works or not but it's a technique a friend sent to me and she swears by it.


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

^^oo that sounds nice am going to try that


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 15, 2006)

Shampoo and condition your hair in the shower as normal. You may want to try using shampoos and conditioners that prep hair for straightening (John Frieda makes one, I believe it's in the frizz ease collection, which'll be perfect because of the humidity). I've found that when I use Lo'real Paris' Sudio Line Hot Straight heat-activated straightening cream, I get amazing results, which is awesome because it's super cheap. Redken also makes several products to help, and if you go to Redken.com you can get answer a frew questions, and have them tell you what products are right for you.
Blow-dry your hair (I blow-dry upside down for added volume, since straightening my hair always leaves my hair flat and sometimes limp) with a paddle brush. Straighten your hair, and after, apply some hair cream, like John Frieda Sheer Blonde Dreme Cream. It can be used no any shade of hair, but is part of the John Frieda line because it does not leave behind dulling residues in blonde hair to darken the hair, and it'll also create some shine. If shine is mainly what you want, however, try some of Garnier Fructis' products.


----------



## nenebird (Jun 15, 2006)

A couple of product recs:

Matrix smooth line
Aerostraight byTri - Ilove this.I have fine wavy hair, gives lots of body plus a smooth style.


Good luck for future good hair days


----------



## litlaur (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Matrix Sleek Look Iron Smoother. You spray it on each section of hair right before you iron it. It protects your hair from the heat and helps keep it straight.


----------



## melissa (Jun 15, 2006)

Before blow drying, apply an anti-frizz serum mixed with a curl relaxer like Straight and Defrizz by Bumble and Bumble.  After it's _completely _dry, straighten in sections using a high end flat iron (the cheap ones don't get hot enough).  If your hair isn't fully dry (including the roots), it will just frizz up later.  After your hair is straight and smooth, repeat with the Defrizz.  If possible, also carry a travel size of Defrizz or any other anti-frizz serum in your purse so that you have it handy if you need more.  HTH!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 15, 2006)

aveda's anti-humectant pomade after styling BEFORE you venture outside...it repels moisture, which causes frizz, and works best with straight styles


----------

